# Any care for the old spaghetti westerns?



## Picea (Feb 20, 2014)

It's been a while since I've had access to a bunch of old westerns,  and I really miss watching a few of them.  I will admit, the first one I watched was The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly, and still I am amazed at the almost stubborn buildup to the cemetery scene, which once the final Mericonne score starts, is the best few minutes I can hope for.
  I also am a huge huge fan of "Run Man, Run', a hard to find film with a knife thrower running around trying to find a huge amount of gold.  "Death Rides a Horse" is also a fantastic film, with the main theme song being used in "Inglorious Bastards", I believe it is called "The Mystic and Severe" or something like that, and is used well in both films.
   So, what am I missing?


----------

